# top cowl plate where the V.I.N tag attaches



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

I need to replace the top plate on the cowl where the dash pad sits, the panel that has the V.I.N tag attached. It is for my 69 GTO, does anyone know who sells the panel, this one is beyond repair.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

check here http://www.thepartsplaceinc.com/ocatalog/part.asp?VID=6&YearList=1969 part #bp5238g


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the link, unfortunately, this is not the correct part, mine runs the length of the windshield but is about 6 inches wide. It goes from the windshield to the dash panel and is spot welded to the upper cowl.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

sent pm for possible source


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you, I have read it and will be sending out an e-mail.
I will also post a photo of the part here.


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

here is the panel that I am looking for.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

that is definitely not reproduced- you will need a donor car


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

I suppose if your good enough(or know someone who is) you could repair that.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

You can just replace the leading edge where it meets the windshield with Ames Performance part number G134L. Cutting and welging will be required. This assumes the rest of the part is no too badly rusted. The Ames part has to be cut down because it is made to fit El-Camino and Chevelle as well. I had to do this on my 68.


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

68Resto-mod said:


> You can just replace the leading edge where it meets the windshield with Ames Performance part number G134L. Cutting and welging will be required. This assumes the rest of the part is no too badly rusted. The Ames part has to be cut down because it is made to fit El-Camino and Chevelle as well. I had to do this on my 68.



I have a die grinder and also access to a Tig welder, so I will check out AMES


----------

